# shrimp pie



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

what can i say? i'm just a comfort food guy. twisted up a shrimp pie today. basically a light gumbo roux thickened up with okra and shrimp. poured into a pie shell and covered with another. baked for 1/2 hr. i give up. i'll never lose weight. i'm doomed to carry around 220 forever.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you deliver? And to make you feel better I think I'm doomed at 240. Lost 15 pds from Xmas to Bama winning natty championship. I've hit a wall since then! May be I drink a beer every time I watch that game winning replay, and I've watched that replay ALOT


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on you two fat ass deadbeats. I was 220 lbs. 6 years ago. stopped drinking cokes, watched my diet. And walked 2 miles a day. Within 6 months I was down to 170. Kept it there by doing my daily walk and not overdoing it eating. Feel great, today I was 165 and still diving at 74. Come on down to sherman cove marina, join me on morning walk 0800 tomorrow.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice pie, mmm, mmm.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sealark said:


> Come on you two fat ass deadbeats. I was 220 lbs. 6 years ago. stopped drinking cokes, watched my diet. And walked 2 miles a day. Within 6 months I was down to 170. Kept it there by doing my daily walk and not overdoing it eating. Feel great, today I was 165 and still diving at 74. Come on down to sherman cove marina, join me on morning walk 0800 tomorrow.


yeah, you nailed it. last year i got down to 207. 3 days a week at the gym and didn't eat anything white. well, i wasn't having any fun at all. i'm 68 and other than a big ol belly, i'm in good shape. still go to the gym twice a week. i just like to cook and eat. still run a little welding shop and fish about 4 days a week when the weather allows, but, ol guys just wanna have fun. i'm proud for you. keep up the good work.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Running at 68, better just walk I ran 20 years in Navy and 5 years after. Knees swelled up had to quit running. I go on the the 30th Jan. for complete left knee replacement. Helium Diving had a lot to do with it. Right knee most likely in the future. Cant complain. If I had it to do again I wouldnt hesitate. What a ride it was…


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sealark said:


> Ronning at 68, better just walk I ran 20 years in Navy and 5 years after. Knees swelled up had to quit running. I go on the the 30th Jan. for complete left knee replacement. Helium Diving had a lot to do with it. Right knee most likely in the future. Cant complain. If I had it to do again I wouldnt hesitate. What a ride it was…


i hear you. i was a oilfield diver for 12 yrs. just had my left knee replaced about a year ago. can't really say if bone nucrosis(sp?) had anything to do with it, but all my joints hurt in the morning and my sinuses are shot. HOWEVER--- i'm still here and that's more than a bunch of my friends can say, so i'm feeling blessed. i hope your knee thing goes well and you jump right back into life.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, I will always go down fighting. It's been a way of life for me since joining the Navy @ 17. We got more time at the 10 ft stop then most of the hobby lobbers have in the water on here.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey I'm eating my veggies tonight, grass fed steak with some good whiskey! No tater, no salad, meat, salt pepper and Some four roses single barrel!


----------

